# Polishing BBS lips advice



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi chaps. 

I'm after a bit of advice on what's people opinions who have more experience on this matter than me.
I've got a set of BBS RS2's currently in bits. The centres I'm going to paint, the bolts have already been polished, and the rims have been polished previously. However the finish of the rims I'm not happy with...still got some Pitting in areas and tiny scratches all over the lips....

When I've finished with these I ideally want them looking mint, flawless. At the minute the lips are going to let them down. My question is what can I do or what's necessary to get the lips to a high quality shine? Can all pitting even be removed if it's gone too deep for instance? best way to remove these micro scratches? I have a DA if that's any help..cheers


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

It looks like a flat edged lip from the pic. If so I have had an easy time cleaning them up with a DA and sanding discs. You could definitely improve the pitting if you can't safely fully remove them. Start with 320grit disc to start and see how you get on. Then work through grades thoroughly ensuring the previous grades marks are gone. 

If you don't have a DA then you should get on okay with a block but it will take longer. 

Finish up with between 1500 -2000 dependant on what polish you have available. If none then go to 2500-3000.


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

Ye it's a flat lip. When you say remove the pitting safely what do you mean? Like without cutting too deep into the material? I have megs 105, 205. Not sure if these can be used on aluminium? Can they? I also have Meg's nxt metal polish, already tried this to remove the micro scratch but didn't touch it at all. Looks like I'll be buying some sanding disks for the DA then, any decent places to get em from? Cheers


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

ok so ive been looking online over the last few days and to be honest their isn't much info on polishing aluminium with a DA, the sanding part yes but not using compounds etc....by looking at the marks I have I think my best bet would be to hit it with compounds and polish then assess whether I want to sand back and go from scratch.....some one must have done this before? is it a feasible option to use hook and loop cotton pads and the like normally used on a rotary on a DA instead? seems reasonable to me then use these with menerza compounds like these below? or could I just use LC pads for instance?

http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acatalog/Polishing_Compounds.html


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280273
Have a look through my thread, I polish lots of parts with explanations on how and what I use. you will probably be best to go to last page and work backwards, unless you want to read it all, if you need any advise just ask.


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

hi Ted, great thread I must say, had a flick through last night of a good 20 or so pages, some real nice work going on there. loved that manifold you polished, especially when you went back and re-polished it, very nice!

from what I can gather you used a drill mop to polish up? couldn't see anywhere what compounds and polish you use/prefer? have you got any experience with using a DA to polish metal or is it something that's not favoured? 

cheers, Ben


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I used to use drill attatched mops to do all my mirror polishing . That's after all the bloody sanding of course !


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

what compounds where you using craig?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry I did not reply sooner. 
Those blocks from polishing shop are very good but I found them difficult to use at first.

When I say remove pitting safely I do refer to not removing too much metal.

Meg's nxt polish is excellent for final stages. It will have similar finish to the blue or yellow polishing bars if I remember correct.

I would recommend an assorted pack of discs from the net. I cannot advise anywhere I'm afraid as I get all mine free from my fathers body shop/ garage.

Some autosol on some kind of cotton or firm pad will likely have a medium level of cut.

Other option is a sanding block and some assorted wet and dry papers. Given the limited surface area of 4 rim lips it will be done quicker than you think.


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

cheers otto, yeah I though you meant that. my main quandary is what compounds to buy. the menzernas sound perfect and have a good rep by the sounds of it but will the be suitable to use on a DA. from everything I can find they are almost exclusively used on a bench polisher with sisal mops etc. would these compound blocks even work with say a yellow LC pad?

if this combo has been done before there is nowt on the web about it, makes me think it cant be done?

:wall:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Go to www.thepolishingshop.co.uk and get yourself a kit . I found the grits hard to use so used to do all the sanding by hand then the mops in 3 stages to bring up nice and shiny &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

I found the blocks very hard to use as they are very solid. Do not think a foam pad would work with the polishing pads we typically use. Perhaps a microfiber would work but I cannot comment from experience on this. 

The drill attachments work well such as the cones. I found these easiest to work the block of polish, however, the cones proved difficult to get even polish of flat surfaces. The main difficulty was the amount of polish block used as if you over apply which is easy to do at first then it just discards on the alloy. Also the hardness of the block makes it a bit hard to work with whereas cream polishes are easier to work all round. I would advise you get advice on the blocks as I didn't and found them hard work. 

If you are not in a hurry I will send you a load of the menzerna bars that I have to try them. But they are at my dad's garage so I might not be back there until late April. I would be happy to send some though if you PM an address. I have grey, green, blue and yellow. I think that it the order of abrasive mess too.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use a meguiars dynacone with autoglym metal polish.

Does the job for me and is really quick.

I'm looking at using my rotary to polish mine again as I've just refurbed them


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Go to www.thepolishingshop.co.uk and get yourself a kit . I found the grits hard to use so used to do all the sanding by hand then the mops in 3 stages to bring up nice and shiny &#55357;&#56842;


did you use the drill kit craig or on a bench polisher?



Otto said:


> I found the blocks very hard to use as they are very solid. Do not think a foam pad would work with the polishing pads we typically use. Perhaps a microfiber would work but I cannot comment from experience on this.
> 
> The drill attachments work well such as the cones. I found these easiest to work the block of polish, however, the cones proved difficult to get even polish of flat surfaces. The main difficulty was the amount of polish block used as if you over apply which is easy to do at first then it just discards on the alloy. Also the hardness of the block makes it a bit hard to work with whereas cream polishes are easier to work all round. I would advise you get advice on the blocks as I didn't and found them hard work.
> 
> If you are not in a hurry I will send you a load of the menzerna bars that I have to try them. But they are at my dad's garage so I might not be back there until late April. I would be happy to send some though if you PM an address. I have grey, green, blue and yellow. I think that it the order of abrasive mess too.


thats a very kind offer otto. i will happliy take you up on it if ive not managed to sort something out by then although im in no rush...ive had these rims around 6 years lol...they sat in my garden for 5 of them :devil: im stupid i know.

ye my concern was would the foam pads generally used on the DA even take polish off the blocks. by the sounds if it they probs wont. i think i may have to stick with creams if i decide to use the DA. interesting link below though discussing this same thing.



Dannbodge said:


> I use a meguiars dynacone with autoglym metal polish.
> 
> Does the job for me and is really quick.
> 
> I'm looking at using my rotary to polish mine again as I've just refurbed them


sounds good dan, just googled it it looks very easy to use

what kind of state where yours in? did this method remove micro scratches and tarnish etc?

this is an interesting artice ive just found

http://buffdaddyblog.com/meguiars/meguiars-m105/141-meguiars-m105-m205-to-polish-metal/

will give this a whirl tomorrow as ive already got these polishes, got nothing to lose....will try m105 on a orange hexlogic followed up by 205 on a white hexlogic and see what the outcome is.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll stick some pictures up tomorrow of them before and after if you want


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

What bbs are they?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

judging by the picture, i would think you need to flat the lip until the pitting has gone, I would start with 80 grit until you get the pitting out (try and take the alloy of evenly around the wheel or you will have low spots that will show up when it is polished) then go 120 grit followed by 320 then start wet flatting 500 grit, 1000 then 2000 then mop on drill with any metal polish should bring them up, look on my thread as i am sure my merc wheels that i polished are there some where, remember the better the prep, the better the finish.


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

go on then dan...wont say no to that :thumb:

i will take some pics of the m105/m205 outcome aswell


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

Otto said:


> What bbs are they?


BBS RS2/RSII 18"....originally of an audi TT 3.2 and some bmw's had them too in a staggered fashion



ted11 said:


> judging by the picture, i would think you need to flat the lip until the pitting has gone, I would start with 80 grit until you get the pitting out (try and take the alloy of evenly around the wheel or you will have low spots that will show up when it is polished) then go 120 grit followed by 320 then start wet flatting 500 grit, 1000 then 2000 then mop on drill with any metal polish should bring them up, look on my thread as i am sure my merc wheels that i polished are there some where, remember the better the prep, the better the finish.


80! :doublesho i feared the worst lol....i dont mind the sanding as i will probs use the DA for that so shouldnt be a huge ball ache to do as the lips are quite simple on these...just one flat surface


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

They are very nice rims those. 2 piece right?
I hope they come along nice. Let me know if you want some bars at the end of next month. Im should be Easter when I head that way so message me before then if you want some.


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah I will do bud cheers! Yep there a 2 piece. Centres have all been stripped ready to paint...going with a pearl white, Maserati Bianco Fuji. Need to source some BBS centre caps and get these rims polished and get them finished off....this is a similar colour on the same wheels


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Bbs caps cost a bomb. If you want an alternative the vinyl stickers off ebay look and work really well providing you have the blank backing cap though. 

I used them a few times when I was refurbing lots of classic wheels that I had for mk1 golfs and the like.

If you have the cash then the real ones are even better but always good to have choices!!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I may have some centre caps mate, is it the whole thing or just the actual BBS logo bit your after? 

I've just got a set of bbs wheels and I've got centre caps coming from the US. I'm changing the BBS logo insert for Subaru ones if I can get them. I'm not sure what colour or design they are yet as I wasn't looking for that, I was only interested in part numbers but if your interested I'll post a pic when they arrive which should be any day now I think.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of what I did using a normal wax applicator and Autoglym Metal Polish.
They aren't perfect but are much improved.







After:





Still pitted but for a couple of hours work it's not too bad.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

As a one off gesture (would love to help very one, but I am very busy) if you want to strip the wheels and bring me the lips I will do them for you.


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

Otto said:


> Bbs caps cost a bomb. If you want an alternative the vinyl stickers off ebay look and work really well providing you have the blank backing cap though.
> 
> I used them a few times when I was refurbing lots of classic wheels that I had for mk1 golfs and the like.
> 
> If you have the cash then the real ones are even better but always good to have choices!!!


I know mate about £45 for 4 from pw motorsport! I had looking into the stickers but don't think they'd do the wheels justice when finished, if you know what I mean



rayner said:


> I may have some centre caps mate, is it the whole thing or just the actual BBS logo bit your after?
> 
> I've just got a set of bbs wheels and I've got centre caps coming from the US. I'm changing the BBS logo insert for Subaru ones if I can get them. I'm not sure what colour or design they are yet as I wasn't looking for that, I was only interested in part numbers but if your interested I'll post a pic when they arrive which should be any day now I think.


Very nice! Cheers Rayner, ye post some pics up when they arrive. Not sure what size my centre caps are off the top of my head they're the 80mm ones. Will check tho. What BBS you getting?



ted11 said:


> As a one off gesture (would love to help very one, but I am very busy) if you want to strip the wheels and bring me the lips I will do them for you.


Many thanks for the offer ted you are too kind, but I do want to do this myself, to learn something and for the self satisfaction of doing a job myself. I'm always up for anything DIY related and even more so when it comes to cars. :car:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

tangoray said:


> Very nice! Cheers Rayner, ye post some pics up when they arrive. Not sure what size my centre caps are off the top of my head they're the 80mm ones. Will check tho. What BBS you getting?


Already got the wheels, one full centre cap missing and it's been a complete PITA getting hold of any! Before I bought them there were some on eBay but typically not once I'd got the wheels lol.

Here's what they loon like atm, also got a polished lip but I'm going to get the powder coated in Anthracite once my caps turn up.










Ignore the red calipers, had the paint and thought I'd try it  they're back to silver now lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use the drill kits , wet and dry and a lot of elbow grease . Ill see if i can find some pics of my old vfr from about 10 years ago and more recently a mates bandit 12 fighter

See here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271746


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

Tried some M105 and 205 yesterday and it does work, worked well to polish out the final sanding scratches, but I was really just testing it out. Going to order some sanding discs for the DA this week. To get the rims how I want them though I'm going to have to take em right back down to remove the pitting...will post pics as I get on, probs won't be till next weekend


----------

